# RRZ - Relentless Resources



## System (20 December 2018)

Relentless Resources is an exploration and resource development company focused on developing prospective heavy mineral sands (HMS) projects in the Murray and Wentworth Basin in New South Wales.

The projects comprise nine granted Exploration Licences and one mineral Exploration License Application which cover a total tenement holding area of approximately 1,668km² in south western NSW.

The HMS projects are progressed and have an Inferred Mineral Resource of 25.3 million tonnes and an Indicated Mineral Resource of 13.8 million tonnes, and further contain a number of identified additional mineralised deposits that Relentless will explore to bring these deposits to JORC compliant Mineral Resource status.

It is anticipated that RRZ will list on the ASX during January 2019.

http://www.relentlessresources.com.au


----------

